# Remote VPN Verbindung mit TeamViewer



## johannderpenner (1 November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir mal die Zeit genommen und habe eine (hoffentlich) ausführliche Anleitung geschrieben, um eine VPN Verbindung via Teamviewer aufzubauen.
Diese Anleitung habe ich auf englisch geschrieben. 







Ich benutze diese Möglichkeit um mich per VPN auf eine S7-1200 zu verbinden. 

Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg beim ausprobieren.


----------



## PN/DP (1 November 2020)

Vielleicht kann man den Beitrag mit den Bildern mit zu der Anleitung/FAQ von Jesper kopieren?
FAQ: How to setup Teamviewer VPN

Harald


----------

